# comfort pinching?



## snowy-willow

When Ella is tired or during the night and is settling back to sleep she has a habit of comfort pinching, on my its my boobs and on OH his arm. It is usually me she pinches and it is startign to really hurt. Has anyone elses LO done this and how did you deal with it?

We co-sleep and she often falls asleep on my during the day (or she won't nap and will get over tired)


----------



## Air Cooled

I have this, LO pinches my chest and boobs too. I just say very gently "no pinching" and he usually stops, he manages to get the smallest amount of skin but it hurts! He only does it when he's sleepy.


----------



## lozzy21

Niamh does this, I tell her to be gentle and if she continues I move her away from me


----------



## snowy-willow

lozzy21 said:


> Niamh does this, I tell her to be gentle and if she continues I move her away from me

I can't move her during the night, if i turn over to face away from her (which i hate doing) she cries which then wakes her up properly and then it takes forever to get her back to sleep.


----------



## Pearls18

DS started doing this over clothes, eventually he understood when I explained it hurt and now he just kind of pinches clothes and rubs material between his fingers if you get me, it's so cute he kind of sucks on his tongue at the same time, it keeps him so calm- I've tried to introduce a comforter but he will only do it if he's hugging someone or if it's his cot sheet, odd boy bless him. I'd be gently firm though and not let it continue if it hurts :flower:


----------



## NeyNey

Have you tried giving her a comforter? Not a teddy bear as such, but you know those blanket squares with the teddy head? My son has one and he grips it and cuddles it and rolls it around in fingers as he's falling asleep...might keep her hands busy?


----------



## lucy_x

God i remember that stage, my poor nipple on the other boob used to get it terribly (at bed time), so much she made me bleed....she also used to leave tiny bruises......

I cut her nails very short and kept a higher top on at bed time, Im happy to say she outgrew it within about 2 months, Also gentle taps on the back of the offending hand, and giving her a finger to grip instead of pinching might help :flower:


----------



## NuKe

Pops does this when she is relaxed but not when falling asleep. i brush her hand away and tell her "please don't, that hurts." if she keeps doing it i hold her hand. if she did it whilst falling asleep i think id just brush her hand away.


----------



## babyjiva

my LO does it too. i just let her. it hurts but it's not a huge deal and I'm sure it'll pass soon. she seems way to happy doing it for me to want her to stop.


----------



## snowy-willow

I have tried a comforter but she ended up just waving it around before dropping it and ignoring it.

I have tried holding her hand or giving her my hand/finger/arm to hold but she fights it.

During the day I tell her it hurts and move her hand - during the night it is harder as am half asleep, I try to stop her but am just too tired.

Will see if I can find a higher top to wear in bed.


----------



## New Mrs W

Frankie is the same. I come down from bedtime and my boobs and neck are black and blue!


----------



## NickyT75

yep my LO does this too

I just say "no nipping please" & gently brush her hand away but she still does it... so I tend to just put up with it as much as I can

sorry not much help xx


----------



## bunnyg82

My son does this too. He pinches my boob/arm but also his own neck when he is tired. He doesn't really pinch anyone else though. It's horrible to see him pinching his own neck though :(


----------

